# do you still ovulate even if you have heavy mid cycle bleeding?



## kism

Hello there,

I had my last period on the 20th of December which lasted a normal 6 days. We have recently moved and with all of the stress I happen to get a VERY heavy mid cycle bleed which started on the 2nd January (clotting and thick red blood) which lasted 3 days. This happens to be 13 days since the beginning of my last period.

I have a very regular 28 day cycle so to have a rare mid bleed was strange and the only thing I can put it down to is moving stress and subsequent relationship issues.

I was quite confused and just thought that my period had come early so treated it like this as it was a "normal" period.

Here's the thing, on the 3rd and 4th of January (whilst I was bleeding) my husband and I had sex and he ejaculated inside of me which we normally do when i have my period.

So, a few days ago now I realized that my labia is swollen and now I believe that even though I had my period, I was ovulating??

This means to me that we have had sex right on the days of being fertile...

My question is: with the heavy period that I had mid month, did I still ovulate a normal ovulation?

I hope this makes sense?

Please comment I would like some sort of idea on what was going on.

Btw, I don't have a gyno nor are we trying to conceive intensively but if it was to happen it would be fine also.

Thanks ladies.

Kism


----------



## linzay55

I had heavy mid cycle bleeding and counted it as a new period. I think its possible to ovulate but if your bleeding that means that your progesterone went low enough to start bleeding so if your hormones aren't exactly right then you probably didn't ovulate. But never know for sure........


----------



## kism

linzay55 said:


> I had heavy mid cycle bleeding and counted it as a new period. I think its possible to ovulate but if your bleeding that means that your progesterone went low enough to start bleeding so if your hormones aren't exactly right then you probably didn't ovulate. But never know for sure........

I think you could be right. It's weird though as I noticed that my vulva/labia was swollen on the same day the bleeding stopped... so not too sure as yet


----------



## andreabeth

I am SO there with you!

I am bleeding heavy too. Mid cycle! I thought I was getting ready to ovulate and now AF is showing up???

I'm lost.....


----------



## kism

andreabeth said:


> I am SO there with you!
> 
> I am bleeding heavy too. Mid cycle! I thought I was getting ready to ovulate and now AF is showing up???
> 
> I'm lost.....

Have you had any stress lately?? And has this ever happened before (mid cycle bleeding?

It's never happened to me except when I went off the pill, which is normal to get irregular bleeding..

What do you think? How long have you been bleeding for? I bleed for 3 days but as soon as I started to have sex it just STOPPED. VERY weird...


----------



## mamadonna

Hi i was gonna post something similar,i should be just about ready to ovulate but after dtd this morning i started to bleed not lots but some,then the rest of the day it has died off to a brownish colour,i have no idea why this doesn't usually happen.not sure what to expect from my cycle now:nope:


----------



## kism

mamadonna said:


> Hi i was gonna post something similar,i should be just about ready to ovulate but after dtd this morning i started to bleed not lots but some,then the rest of the day it has died off to a brownish colour,i have no idea why this doesn't usually happen.not sure what to expect from my cycle now:nope:

I know what you mean... it's not nice to find yourself bleeding mid month, even when you are not baby making..

I hope it clears up for you.. Although by the sounds of it it has? They also say that a little bit of blood mid month is good?


----------



## andreabeth

kism said:


> andreabeth said:
> 
> 
> I am SO there with you!
> 
> I am bleeding heavy too. Mid cycle! I thought I was getting ready to ovulate and now AF is showing up???
> 
> I'm lost.....
> 
> Have you had any stress lately?? And has this ever happened before (mid cycle bleeding?
> 
> It's never happened to me except when I went off the pill, which is normal to get irregular bleeding..
> 
> What do you think? How long have you been bleeding for? I bleed for 3 days but as soon as I started to have sex it just STOPPED. VERY weird...Click to expand...

Yes, I just came off the pill in December. I got my first period on Christmas and now 15 days later I am getting it again. Thank you for sharing that you bled too getting off the pill. I thought it was maybe breakthrough bleeding, but I am SO crampy, and bloated!


----------



## mamadonna

kism said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi i was gonna post something similar,i should be just about ready to ovulate but after dtd this morning i started to bleed not lots but some,then the rest of the day it has died off to a brownish colour,i have no idea why this doesn't usually happen.not sure what to expect from my cycle now:nope:
> 
> I know what you mean... it's not nice to find yourself bleeding mid month, even when you are not baby making..
> 
> I hope it clears up for you.. Although by the sounds of it it has? They also say that a little bit of blood mid month is good?Click to expand...

Thanks,all seems to be clear now,hopefully things will be ok,but will have to wait and see


----------



## kism

Hi ladies:flower:

I found out that pretty much nothing interrupts ovulation unless you have damage to your uterus or other medical conditions... so if you happen to get bleeding that doesn't surmount to something sinister then it's fine and you'll still ovulate..

I am 2 days lat for my af and I don't know if I can contain myself and wait til my hubby gets back(in 4 days) to do a test... or whether I should just do one and surprise him..

I have swollen boobies and bloating hmmmm


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo,good luck,i wouldn't be able to resist i would have to test


----------



## minisweets

Hi Ladies, I just joined because of this thread. I started bleeding right when my CBFM went to 2 bars and it is not exactly like menstruation but close. My cycle has always been completely predictable and normal so I am quite alarmed by this ovulation time bleeding. I am grateful to read similar stories but in only one instance did someone say they conceived during the bleeding ovulation month. 

kism, please post the outcome when you find out what's going on. It would make me feel soooo much better to hear a positive outcome is possible with this weird bleeding.... thank you all for sharing. :)


----------



## mamadonna

Hi minisweets,this month has totally thrown me too cos my cycles are very predictable ,lets hope this is a good sign for us


----------



## lmp1505768

Hi ladies ,

As far as my OBGYN has told me, if you are ovulating at all, mid cycle bleeding doesn't mean you aren't going to continue to do so. But if the lack of ovulation is causing mid cycle bleeding, clearly you are not ovulating. His advice to me, since we believe I am ovulating( the bleeding g always occurred on cd 14-16 of my cycle) was to conceive,as that eliminates most midncycle bleeding. Not the best advice to some one who is indeed TRYING(and failing) lol

But either way, they say if you have it for more than three cycles, to seek the advice of an OBGYN to figure out the cause.


----------



## kism

Hi ladies!

I am 4 days now late for my af but couldn't help myself (after what I wrote yesterday!) and took a test. It came back bfn.... but I find this weird as my boobies are so swollen and I definitely feel more tired than usual. So unless the test I did, which was a clear blue digital, was faulty(It was on special because the packet was damaged-not the actual test), then I'll just have to wait and see what happens. The test says it will give you a reading and let you know how many weeks you are but only up to 3+. So it reads 1-2, 2-3 or 3+. So not sure about this one. Unless af hits me in the next 24 hours...

Out of interest, has anyone had a faulty clear blue digital?


----------



## mamadonna

Clear blue digitals aren't very sensitive hun try a frer


----------



## kism

mamadonna said:


> Clear blue digitals aren't very sensitive hun try a frer

Okay, so I have just tried a first response and there is an extremely faint line visible which came up straight away. It says on the packet that there will be no line at all visible if it's negative... maybe i pee'ed on the stick too much lol???


----------



## mamadonna

A lines a line hun,does it have colour?


----------



## kism

mamadonna said:


> A lines a line hun,does it have colour?

yes it was pink but very faint and then after half an hour it disappeared! so I am confused, will take one when i wake up next.. what do u think?


----------



## mamadonna

Its sounding promising,i would definitely do another tho


----------



## Smudgelicious

Great thread. I'm going through a very similar thing right now !

Af started Dec 20 and was normal. On 5 Jan, I started getting red/pink spotting. It seemed like spotting, it was very light and didn't require any precautions ie pad or tampon. It got a little teeny tiny bit heavier, but nothing like a normal AF. It lasted for 8 days. Now, if my timings are right this bleeding started 2-3 days after o. 

I've taken 12 (poas addict) -all bfn. Except.....there was yesterdays that i picked up much later after I did it and I swear I can see a faint line. Of course, it wasnt there when I did the test so it doesn't count. Todays looked pretty bfn anyway :(

So, long story short, I've no idea whats going on ! I too was wondering if I did ovulate so I'd love to know how everyone else is going with this bizarre stuff:flower:


----------



## minisweets

A lot more bleeding last night but it was thinner consistency than menst. blood. CBFM still only has 2 bars tho'.... Perhaps this is a "clean out" month? I read on a thread somewhere that someone fell preg. the month following heavy ov bleeding and they'd been ttc for eight months! Gonna lock my hubby in for 5 days next month - lol


----------



## Flake

often read these forums but have never joined before but couldnt help myself after reading this! I have long cycles avg 40days, this month I started using the CBFM this month to try figure out when I am ovulating, got my first high on day 16 along with some spotting. The spotting has got heavier, still lighter than a normal period, but gone from brown to red, day 20 now and I still have it. My monitior is still showing a high? so confused with this mid-cylce bleeding but glad to know I am not the only one :wacko: !! I would love to know am I still ovulating or should i write off this month!


----------



## seabean

Just wondering if any of you ladies can update this situation you were in last month? I feel like I am in a similar situation and not sure what the heck is going and if it means this month is a wash?


----------



## mamadonna

Hi this happened to me last month and no bfp,but some still get lucky


----------



## Flake

Hi ladies I got my BFP!! :happydance:
Cant believe it, I got my day 21 bloods (they were taken day 30 as I have such a long cycle) back on the 8th, Progrestrone Level was only 8 so Doc said I didnt ovulate. I was gutted, she refered me onto a gyne etc. But my boobs were sore and AF still hadnt arrived so on the sunday (day 44) i tested and i really couldnt believe it was positive! (did 5 tests to make sure). I am still in shock.
Just waiting on doc to call with my blood test result praying everything is ok since my levels were so low? fingers crossed this baba is here to stay :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats! :happydance:

I had this same problem I thought I started AF but I had a temp shift while bleeding still, I am still very confused but I never have temps this high unless I O'ed. 

Do you know what CD you O'ed? And what CD you got your BFP? Were you still bleeding when you suspected you O'ed?


----------



## seabean

Flake said:


> Hi ladies I got my BFP!! :happydance:
> Cant believe it, I got my day 21 bloods (they were taken day 30 as I have such a long cycle) back on the 8th, Progrestrone Level was only 8 so Doc said I didnt ovulate. I was gutted, she refered me onto a gyne etc. But my boobs were sore and AF still hadnt arrived so on the sunday (day 44) i tested and i really couldnt believe it was positive! (did 5 tests to make sure). I am still in shock.
> Just waiting on doc to call with my blood test result praying everything is ok since my levels were so low? fingers crossed this baba is here to stay :winkwink:

Flake, that's GREAT! CONGRATS ON YOUR BFPs! I hope the Doc has good news and everything goes perfectly. And I can't tell you how much I appreciate when someone comes back to update threads - especially when it's a wacky situation like this :) THANK YOU!

I can't tell you how bizarre my bleeding was - but FF thinks I maybe just ovulated - so hopefully the bleeding didn't throw me off too much here :)


----------



## Flake

hi Rachel, I wasnt temping but I was using the Clear Blue Fertility monitor and on day 16 I got my first high, these lasted until day 25 then it returned to a low, never got a peak to indicate that I ovulated? the spotting bleeding lasted those 10 days I also had a bit day 29,31,37 & 38. My bloods were taken on day 30, I am totally confused as to when I ovulated, but guessing it must have being after day 30 or else my progestrone is very low? 
Still waiting on the Doc to call I am a nervous wreck!!


----------



## Flake

seabean said:


> I can't tell you how bizarre my bleeding was - but FF thinks I maybe just ovulated - so hopefully the bleeding didn't throw me off too much here :)

Hi Seanbean I cant believe it I had thought for sure nothing would happen this month out of 40 days I had had some kind of bleeding for 19 of them?! mental stuff, but all worth it to see 'pregnant'!!!:thumbup:

best of luck to you!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations flake


----------



## hoping4my2

hi girls
did u all find cure from midcycle bleeding or is it still on 
i started spotting when i wipe after 10 12 cd 
and its driving me nuts 
its half day red followed by brown 
last month i had it all month but when i was taking provera to induce af, it was gone 

also i think it might be bcoz of soy iso, thats the only thng i have changed in these cycles


----------

